# 3g tetra update 4/23 page 3



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

That could be a really cool tank. 

First off, get a ZooMed 501 and use the nozzle outflow as opposed to the spray bar. Position the nozzle to flow along the edge of the tank and you'll be able to exploit the curvature of the glass to maximize flow around it's circumference -- creating a light whirlpool.
Second, use DIY CO2 and thirteen watts of twin tube fluorescent bulbs and you should have access to pretty much every plant this hobby has to offer.
Thirdly, I'd go driftwood with a tank this shape as it's height would make a rockscape look forced. Try to find a piece that breaches the surface. As the tank is a cross between a fish tank and a vase, exploit this peculiarity and grow, for example, Bolbitis on some of the upper branches and have them grow emersed out of the top. Beneath, plant a dark carpet, MM, for example. Inside, lots of dark plants. Mosses and ferns placed subtly and with precicion. This way, the top, with plants spilling out of the top, will be what people notice first and upon closer inspection only will the details of the inside become apparent.
That's what I'd do, at least.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

i have a toms mini with diy upgrades. and i planned on shopping for some driftwood of this style on wed. thanks for the tips on the plants coming out the top! i thought of it, but wasnt sure of the types of plants for it. as far as the rock scape, i did try that first and it looked like crap! lol um... i bought a hampton bay light (27watts), how far up do you think i should have it from the tank? do you think excel would be ok? i plan on putting shrimp in this tank and dont want diy co2. thanks again


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> That could be a really cool tank.
> 
> First off, get a ZooMed 501 and use the nozzle outflow as opposed to the spray bar. Position the nozzle to flow along the edge of the tank and you'll be able to exploit the curvature of the glass to maximize flow around it's circumference -- creating a light whirlpool.
> Second, use DIY CO2 and thirteen watts of twin tube fluorescent bulbs and you should have access to pretty much every plant this hobby has to offer.
> ...


sounds so amazing

DO IT!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> That could be a really cool tank.
> 
> First off, get a ZooMed 501 and use the nozzle outflow as opposed to the spray bar. Position the nozzle to flow along the edge of the tank and you'll be able to exploit the curvature of the glass to maximize flow around it's circumference -- creating a light whirlpool.
> Second, use DIY CO2 and thirteen watts of twin tube fluorescent bulbs and you should have access to pretty much every plant this hobby has to offer.
> ...


That is exactly what I thought. Just not the techy stuff!


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

wich looks better?

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5


----------



## ES4 (Jun 9, 2009)

i vote #4


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

#4 by far!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

ES4 said:


> i vote #4





JakeJ said:


> #4 by far!


Definitely #4!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I agree. Four.
You need rocks at the base, though. Dark jagged stones.

One thing I thought of yesterday after I posted is that you could use the spray bar of the Tom's filter positioned vertically down the side of the tank to achieve a full sweep of water across full height of the glass while still getting the whirlpool effect.

As for the light, position it as high as you can initially and take it closer to the surface only as required for healthy growth of your plants. Meaning, get away with as little intensity as is possible.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

I think im gonna go with #2


J/K #4 it is! when you say stones at the base, do you mean around the base or in front or?? thanks guys


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

how bout this?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Yep, like that. The stones are awesome. Fill in the gap between the DW and the sand with three more and you're perfect.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

how bout an anubias nana in that spot?


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

or this? 4 mores rocks and an anubias


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tank looks great so far. You should tie a little moss onto the driftwood. Hairgrass in the background would look awesome.

Also, I would either raise the light up higher from the tank or use aluminum foil to cover one of the bulb's segment. That much wattage will give you instant algae.

What livestock do you plan on putting into the tank?


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

light is actually higher, i put it down for taking pics. i plan on going with cherry shrimp when the tank is cycled. im using a couple of my many endlers for cycling purposes. thanks


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

i have more plants coming to help fill it in, but here it is for now.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Not bad for a weird tank. roud:


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## WhippetGood (Apr 9, 2010)

This is almost exactly what I am looking to do with my betta tank. 

It really looks awesome. Can't wait to see pics of it finished.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

a lil update, i think im done for now. after it grows in a bit i may play with it a lil.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

roud:


----------



## mmelnick (Mar 5, 2010)

You may have a hard time cleaning the tank walls with the wood touching them. I always like to leave some room to get to the glass with a razor blad or mag float.

Just my input though. I don't know that you have much wiggle room with that big piece of wood.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Good point, mmelnick. I always try to leave at least 1" of space around the sides to clean the glass with something like this (for open top tanks I don't bother with mag floats). Then again, I'm anal about keeping the glass crystal clear.

You should leave a few endlers in there even after the cycling. They'll give some movement to the tank. With shrimps, you barely see them at all.


----------



## discus-jack96 (Mar 28, 2010)

nice tank one question what is the plant that is stiking out of the wood on the right??


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks guys! im probably going to just deal with it touching for now, as I like how it looks.

that plant is an anubia nana petite, it wasnt doing so well in my old tank so i moved them(some in my rock base too) over to this one! they seem to be bouncing back already.


----------



## discus-jack96 (Mar 28, 2010)

thnx  top notch tank btw


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

update


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

very nice. it's coming along very nicely. i think once the background plant grow in more, it'll look awesome.


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

thank you


----------



## hurley0816 (Sep 18, 2005)

a lil update, started diy co2 yesterday and added some blyxa


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Looking nice,
I really like that blyxa!


----------

